# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  tzogos

## apotiximenos

apo ta 20 eimai ethismenos sto tzogo oli i zoi moy peristrefete sayton me oles tis epiptoseis,exasa tin perioysia moy,filoys syggeneis doyleia eimai xalia den xero ti na kano boideia

----------


## Dimitra23

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ..ΠΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ?ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ?ΑΝ ΘΕΣ ΠΕΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ

----------


## apotiximenos

6 xponia paei ayto 26 xponon eimai kai niotho 50 kapnizo astamatita barethika tin doyleia,oti eixa ta poylisa giati gia na tzogaro den katalabeno ayto to pathos, na xano misthoys enos xponoy se 4 ores,

----------


## Θεοφανία

Φίλε αποτυχμένε, καλώς ήρθες.....

Καταρχήν γράψε στα ελληνικά......

Το πρόβλημα σου είναι πως πούλησες ότι είχες και δεν είχες για να τα παιξεις ή που πια δεν έχεις κάτι να πουλήσεις για να παίξεις?

----------


## apotiximenos

poy then exo kati alla tora poy to skeftomai then paizo kai to aytokinito kai ta leme

----------


## Θεοφανία

Σκέφτηκες όμως πως μετά δεν θα έχεις τρόπο να πηγαίνεις στο καζίνο?

ΥΓ. Γράψε στα ελληνικά, είναι από τους όρους χρησης.....

----------


## apotiximenos

pos grafo sta ellinika

----------


## Θεοφανία

Κάτω δεξιά έχει δυο γράμματα, ΕΝ, αν πατήσεις πάνω τους με το ποντίκι θα σου βγάλει και ΕL, πάτα αυτό και θα γράφεις στα ελληνικά....

----------


## apotiximenos

ευχαριστω ..εοφανια ο ..εουλις να σε εχει παντα καλα

----------


## Θεοφανία

Κάναμε μια αρχή.
Δεν μας λες τώρα επί του προκειμένου?
Τι ήταν αυτό που σε οδηγησε στην αυτοκαταστροφή έξι χρόνια τώρα?
Κανένας άνθρωπος που είναι καλά με τον εαυτό του και τη ζωή του δεν μπλέκει στην οποιαδήποτε εξάρτηση.

----------

